# Radiator Fans Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery



## SoCalSkier (Feb 3, 2005)

*Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery*

Sorry if this has been posted before, can't find it anywhere. Believe an engine temperature sensor is bad. I took it in to get a code read, and they said it could be either temp sensor or fan switch, but didn't know which one without newer software.
Codes are
19537 - Engine Temperate too Low
P3081 - 008 - Implausible Signal
I've checked the fuse legend to see if there is a fuse I can pull, but none of them marked fan seem to kill it after the car is off, so that I can save some battery power. If anyone has any suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.
Edit->
I believe that I have narrowed it down to the engine coolant temperature sensor. Does anyone know the level of job this is to replace? From a parts location manual, it looks like it is in the Thermostat housing, but I'm not sure where that is.
Thanks

_Modified by SoCalSkier at 12:41 PM 1-7-2009_


_Modified by SoCalSkier at 3:49 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery (SoCalSkier)*

I had the same issue with my '04 with about 70k, and it was not good news.








They had to pull the front off of the engine which was a huge job. While they were in there they replaced the timing belt. The total bill was about $ 2k, and nothing was covered by my extended warranty.


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery (SoCalSkier)*

My 05 V8 flashed a "Coolant Overheating" or some such message with a thermometer symbol in red in the color MFI. Would come on with a cold engine, or the fan would keep running even after short trips. 
Dealer replaced 
06A-919-501 TEMPSENDER 
N-903-168-02 SEAL
032-121-142 Spring
That did not solve the problem. Next try, they figured the ECU was the culprit and replaced that. Still no luck.
Third time they replaced BOTH TEMPSENDER units (the second one required removal of the bumper cover and inner fender liner) and identified the cause to be beeswax on the ground posts.
They also replaced: 
1J0-959-481-A AFTER-RUN THERMOSWITCH 
and tightened cooling fan circuit grounds.
Hope this helps. It was a long while ago...vehicle was nearly new...perhaps the part numbers can help your search


----------



## edunne (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery (I8ABUG)*

Why wasn't it covered by extended warranty?


----------



## SoCalSkier (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery (edunne)*

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the help. I have replaced the G62 Temp Sensor that is located on the passenger lower side of radiator, however the issue is still occurring. I believe I also have to replace the other sensor, but I cannot find it's location. Can someone point me in the right direction?
Thanks a lot!
Here is the part number if it is any assistance -> 06A-919-501


----------



## theagent (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Radiator Fan Stays On After Ignition Shut Off -> Kills Battery (SoCalSkier)*

I don’t want to barge in, but I have a very familiar problem.
Is it only your fan that stays on? And by fan, do you mean rad fan, or the fan in the car?
Because I have a problem with the fan in my car. It stays on after I take the key out. 
The wipers and windshield washer also can work. Oh, and a light on my on/off head lights button.
The ignition switch has been changed, and the problem is still there.
Anyone have an idea?


----------

